
Parallel Distributed Processing Theory in the Age of Deep Networks [pdf] - Schiphol
http://jeffbowers.blogs.ilrt.org/files/2017/11/bowers-tics-2017.pdf
======
posterboy
Abstract:

> Parallel distributed processing (PDP) models in psychology are the
> precursors of deep networks used in computer science. However, only PDP
> models are associated with two core psychological claims, namely that all
> knowledge is coded in a distributed format and cognition is mediated by non-
> symbolic computations. These claims have long been debated in cognitive
> science, and recent work with deep networks speaks to this debate.
> Specifically, sin- gle-unit recordings show that deep networks learn units
> that respond selec- tively to meaningful categories, and researchers are
> finding that deep networks need to be supplemented with symbolic systems to
> perform some tasks. Given the close links between PDP and deep networks, it
> is surprising that research with deep networks is challenging PDP theory.

------
Schiphol
A not-paywalled version of the paper can be found here:
[http://jeffbowers.blogs.ilrt.org/files/2017/11/bowers-
tics-2...](http://jeffbowers.blogs.ilrt.org/files/2017/11/bowers-
tics-2017.pdf)

~~~
dang
Thanks, we've changed the URL to that from
[http://www.cell.com/trends/cognitive-
sciences/fulltext/S1364...](http://www.cell.com/trends/cognitive-
sciences/fulltext/S1364-6613\(17\)30216-4).

------
mandarlimaye
This is BS .. where is the full text?

~~~
Schiphol
I'm sorry, I was browsing using my university proxy and didn't think this was
obviously paywalled. Apologies.

